# Uber Jax has now Terminated his Partnership with Uber! (copy of email sent)



## Uber Jax

I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!

Your comments are welcome ...

To:*Uber Partner Support

Today at 7:40 PM*

Jax Partners and Uber,

*This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*

This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.

We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!

I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!

After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?

Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!

I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.

Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?

There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?

This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.

I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!

Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.

These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!

I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who needs to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!

Just my take on this ...

Respectfully,

DJ


----------



## SCdave

Uber Jax...the only problem is that the CSR who reads this will probably be let go next month for an off-shore worker in another part of the world. Hope things work out well for you...one door closes and another will open for you.


----------



## UberRey

I am not terminating my driver account. Instead, I, and a few of my disgruntled cohorts, are going to hit up the several college campuses in our area and carpet bomb the area with our Uber codes for free rides. None of us will drive for Uber again, but we will swamp the remaining penny drivers with as many low paying gigs as humanly possible until it is burned into their skulls that driving for Uber is completely unprofitable. Plus we should get a crap ton of referral bonuses.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberRey said:


> I am not terminating my driver account. Instead, I, and a few of my disgruntled cohorts, are going to hit up the several college campuses in our area and carpet bomb the area with our Uber codes for free rides. None of us will drive for Uber again, but we will swamp the remaining penny drivers with as many low paying gigs as humanly possible until it is burned into their skulls that driving for Uber is completely unprofitable. Plus we should get a crap ton of referral bonuses.


"penny drivers"....I like that. Good one.


----------



## chi1cabby

SCdave said:


> Uber Jax...the only problem is that the CSR who reads this will probably be let go next month for an off-shore worker in another part of the world.


I would like to tweet @Uber Jax resignation letter to @travisk , and wider audience. But comments from 
@Worcester Sauce @suewho make this thread less effective.

@Uber Jax intention was to buy another car to keep on driving. It was Uber's rate cuts that led him to decide not to do so. 

Many off us, including me, have had drawn out mud slinging contests with @Uber Jax , but I think his resignation letter needs to be dispersed to the wider audience, in order to shine a light on Uber's duplicity in all dealings. So I'm requesting you to please consider deleting your comments that detract from the effectiveness of @Uber Jax letter.
Thanx!


----------



## Lou W

Classical Jax. Welcome back.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

chi1cabby said:


> I would like to tweet @Uber Jax resignation letter to @travisk , and wider audience. But comments from
> @Worcester Sauce @suewho make this thread less effective.
> 
> @Uber Jax intention was to buy another car to keep on driving. It was Uber's rate cuts that led him to decide not to do so.
> 
> Many off us, including me, have had drawn out mud slinging contests with @Uber Jax , but I think his resignation letter needs to be dispersed to the wider audience, in order to shine a light on Uber's duplicity in all dealings. So I'm requesting you to please consider deleting your comments that detract from the effectiveness of @Uber Jax letter.
> Thanx!


So as not to appear intransigent, I will consider it, out of respect for Chi1cabby. However, I will not do so unilaterally. "Uber-Jax" must also acknowledge his own complicity in exacerbating this "drawn out mud slinging contest" by deleting/acknowledging his own inflammatory, self-aggrandizing pontifications. Fair is fair. If his "resignation letter" is to be taken seriously, then it must be perceived as coming from a person of serious character. His move....


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Uber will reject his so called termination. Then turn around, FIRE his ass and be put on a NO rehire status. Period.


----------



## chi1cabby

Worcester Sauce said:


> So as not to appear intransigent, I will consider it, out of respect for Chi1cabby. However, I will not do so unilaterally. "Uber-Jax" must also acknowledge his own complicity in exacerbating this "drawn out mud slinging contest" by deleting/acknowledging his own inflammatory, self-aggrandizing pontifications. Fair is fair. If his "resignation letter" is to be taken seriously, then it must be perceived as coming from a person of serious character. His move....


Thank you @Worcester Sauce !
I agree, but this thread is not the place to settle our disagreement with @Uber Jax . I intend to delete my comments too before tweeting this thread.

I'd tweeted another Farewell Message From An Uber Driver

*(Brag) I'm FINALLY quitting after 6 months*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/brag-im-finally-quitting-after-6-months.10206/










As you can see, it was well received and dispersed on Twitterland.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Worcester Sauce said:


> So as not to appear intransigent, I will consider it, out of respect for Chi1cabby. However, I will not do so unilaterally. "Uber-Jax" must also acknowledge his own complicity in exacerbating this "drawn out mud slinging contest" by deleting/acknowledging his own inflammatory, self-aggrandizing pontifications. Fair is fair. If his "resignation letter" is to be taken seriously, then it must be perceived as coming from a person of serious character. His move....


ps.....a constructive suggestion.....if you are seriously going to use that letter in the manner and for the purpose that you intend....it could benefit greatly from some "polishing" and "enhanced editing". The way it reads now, a potential reader would probably dismiss it as merely the rant of a disgruntled, unbalanced former "employee".


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lou W said:


> It is a tale, told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.
> - Macbeth (Act 5, Scene 5)


Shakespeare!! Salient and profound....I am highly impressed...really. That might be, No it IS, the best come-back line that I have ever read....anywhere. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you @Worcester Sauce !
> I agree, but this thread is not the place to settle our disagreement with @Uber Jax . I intend to delete my comments too before tweeting this thread.
> 
> I'd tweeted another Farewell Message From An Uber Driver
> 
> *(Brag) I'm FINALLY quitting after 6 months*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/brag-im-finally-quitting-after-6-months.10206/
> 
> View attachment 3518
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was well received and dispersed on Twitterland.


well done


----------



## haohmaru

I'm not even going to waste my time with a resignation letter. I wonder how long, if ever, it will take for them to contact me asking why I haven't logged in for __ months. We'll see.


----------



## Lou W

Worcester Sauce said:


> Shakespeare!! Salient and profound....I am highly impressed...really. That might be, No it IS, the best come-back line that I have ever read....anywhere. Simply brilliant.


The one day I didn't fall asleep in 11th grade English. Knew it would pay off eventually.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lou W said:


> The one day I didn't fall asleep in 11th grade English. Knew it would pay off eventually.


it did


----------



## LAuberX

Where did UberJax post he was buying an Uber compliant car to replace the one his granny left him?

I saw whining, not buying.


----------



## chi1cabby

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Uber will reject his so called termination. Then turn around, FIRE his ass and be put on a NO rehire status. Period.


Perhaps. But @Uber Jax conveyed his thoughts on being an "Uber Partner".


Lou W said:


> It is a tale, told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.
> - Macbeth (Act 5, Scene 5)


Apparently, you don't agree with @Uber Jax message.

This thread is a perfect illustration of why Uber can get away with doing whatever it wants, without any consideration for the Drivers in it's policies. Drivers would rather engage in trivial personal animosities, complain endlessly about Uber amongst the limited audience of forums, rather than be proactive & collaborative in ending Uber abuse.


----------



## Raquel

Uberjax..from reading your other posts...it seems you were the biggest uber brown noser here.. until they shut you out, and showed you that you weren't the special snowflake you thought you were..

Your post here..seems like the ramblings of a disgruntled/heartbroken..ex-lover.


----------



## Raider

Well written letter but i would do without the profanity. It'll just tell them you're angry and quite frankly, i think they get a kick out of it. 

Unfortunately, this letter will probably be preached to deaf ears, nobody will read this and change the game plan, the whole nation tried to do it, didn't work, one letter ain't gonna do anything. Wish you the best brother, Uber has srewed a lot of people, i feel bad for the ones that leased a car or went out and bought a car just for this.


----------



## Raquel

chi1cabby said:


> Perhaps. But @Uber Jax conveyed his thoughts on being an "Uber Partner".
> 
> Apparently, you don't agree with @Uber Jax message.
> 
> This thread is a perfect illustration of why Uber can get away with doing whatever it wants, without any consideration for the Drivers in it's policies. Drivers would rather engage in trivial personal animosities, complain endlessly about Uber amongst the limited audience of forums, rather than be proactive & collaborative in ending Uber abuse.


There's not much we could do..as I and many others illustrated last night..there are just as many drivers on the road after the rate cut..as ever..

It seems evident..that uber bet right.. they won't lose a beat cutting rates..

It goes to show some would continue to drive for uber..no matter what the rate is..


----------



## Lou W

chi1cabby said:


> Perhaps. But @Uber Jax conveyed his thoughts on being an "Uber Partner".
> 
> Apparently, you don't agree with @Uber Jax message.
> 
> This thread is a perfect illustration of why Uber can get away with doing whatever it wants, without any consideration for the Drivers in it's policies. Drivers would rather engage in trivial personal animosities, complain endlessly about Uber amongst the limited audience of forums, rather than be proactive & collaborative in ending Uber abuse.


It's childish, I agree. Just a form of entertainment. Uber Jax is a big boy, he gives it as much as he takes it.


----------



## Jeeves

Raquel said:


> Uberjax..from reading your other posts...it seems you were the biggest uber brown noser here.. until they shut you out, and showed you that you weren't the special snowflake you thought you were..
> 
> Your post here..seems like the ramblings of a disgruntled/heartbroken..ex-lover.


I think this not who it seems?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

@chi1cabby Really?!?! You call that "conveyed his thoughts"?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

haohmaru said:


> I'm not even going to waste my time with a resignation letter. I wonder how long, if ever, it will take for them to contact me asking why I haven't logged in for __ months. We'll see.





haohmaru said:


> I'm not even going to waste my time with a resignation letter. I wonder how long, if ever, it will take for them to contact me asking why I haven't logged in for __ months. We'll see.


They'll just continue to spam you with texts and emails.


----------



## Lidman

good luck acjax.... I always found your posts very entertaining. I certain most the forum will miss you. They're just afraid to express their feelings.


----------



## UberXWhip

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who need to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


That rant will never see the inbox of anybody that matters. Uber will email back with a canned response and wish you good luck. There are 1000 other applicants to replace you. And by the way, driving a car around is not skilled labor. Stop acting like you have some special talent. You sound like the fast food workers that stomp their feet for a $15 an hour wage that will never get it.


----------



## Lidman

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> @chi1cabby Really?!?! You call that "conveyed his thoughts"?


 Just admit that you secretly admired the jacpax's wisdom and "conveyance". I can understand how it might be difficult to do it in front of this audience.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who need to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


You really think someone at uber is gonna read this?


----------



## chi1cabby

LAuberX said:


> Where did UberJax post he was buying an Uber compliant car to replace the one his granny left him?
> 
> I saw whining, not buying.





Raquel said:


> Uberjax..from reading your other posts...it seems you were the biggest uber brown noser here.. until they shut you out, and showed you that you weren't the special snowflake you thought you were..
> 
> Your post here..seems like the ramblings of a disgruntled/heartbroken..ex-lover.


Thank you @Raquel @LAuberX for proving my point.


chi1cabby said:


> This thread is a perfect illustration of why Uber can get away with doing whatever it wants, without any consideration for the Drivers in it's policies. Drivers would rather engage in trivial personal animosities, complain endlessly about Uber amongst the limited audience of forums, rather than be proactive & collaborative in ending Uber abuse.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Okay. bye. Don't let the door hit you on your way out. Never cared for you postings and hated your avatar.


----------



## chi1cabby

There are ways to combat Uber.
But that requires Drivers actually making a commitment to combating Uber's practices. It involves thinking, it involves organising amongst drivers, it involves Drivers deciding that they will Finally Make a Stand...Finally Draw a Line in the Sand...

...And not just wish for Uber to have a change of heart and become benevolent Partner to the Drivers.


----------



## LAuberX

I'm sorry, nobody at Uber cares about any UberX driver.

Especially one with 400 rides.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UberRey said:


> I am not terminating my driver account. Instead, I, and a few of my disgruntled cohorts, are going to hit up the several college campuses in our area and carpet bomb the area with our Uber codes for free rides. None of us will drive for Uber again, but we will swamp the remaining penny drivers with as many low paying gigs as humanly possible until it is burned into their skulls that driving for Uber is completely unprofitable. Plus we should get a crap ton of referral bonuses.


I just started doing that to lol. I made business cards with codes on them.


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who need to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


----------



## haohmaru

Out? Why did you quote that? Because of the spelling error?


----------



## Realityshark

Contact the media, maybe they might care. I cannot believe you took the time to write this and send it in. I hope you are not delusional enough to think it will make any difference. The poor CSR idiot will read it and probably think "yeah....Uber really sucks." I imagine that the person who is tasked with reading our gripes and then finding the appropriate response to cut and paste, hates Uber as much as you do. The real evil ones are whoever is coming up with new and creative ways to **** over their drivers. The new rate cuts drive that point home. I'm quite certain they will not be reading your letter; but if they did, they would probably get a huge boner while chuckling loudly at the pain they have caused you and others.


----------



## haohmaru

The sad truth is that this won't stop drivers from signing up and quite a few hanging in there.

I think there are a lot of "part timers" that just have the app on in their house and if they get a ping that's close they jump in the car and give them a ride. This isn't about making a living or paying bills to them. It's about play money here and there to buy an PS4 game or go to Applebees once in a while. Ping here, ping there. Those of us that have to drive to a location or have to wait for hours (at whatever spot you just dropped your pax off at) for the next ping are the real idiots. I can't believe how low these rates have gone since I stopped driving in November. It's insulting.


----------



## VeniceLover

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who need to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


I understand. I'm also spending my first day today as an ex-Uberhead. The final straw was my last ride yesterday. From the time I left my home, picked up the ride, dropped him off and returned home, I was gone one hour and 10 minutes. The fare was $10.60. After Uber takes its share, I'll be left with less than $8.50. By the time I take my fuel costs into consideration, I earned less than minimum wage. I can't imagine anyone with any brains at all putting up with Uber's pay.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

If you are frustrated by Uber's cuts and are quitting why don't you get some satisfaction by quietly taking it out on the pax while you are at it and make them feel frustrated. Accept the next ping you get, don't bother going and don't answer their calls or texts. Just leave them hanging. They will get frustrated and eventually cancel. Petty yes but will make you feel good.


----------



## Realityshark

SuperDuperUber said:


> If you are frustrated by Uber's cuts and are quitting why don't you get some satisfaction by quietly taking it out on the pax while you are at it and make them feel frustrated. Accept the next ping you get, don't bother going and don't answer their calls or texts. Just leave them hanging. They will get frustrated and eventually cancel. Petty yes but will make you feel good.


It's not the passengers fault that Uber sucks. You suffer from displaced anger and get away with your shitty behavior through rationalizations. I know that this is an extreme example but how is this different then the mentality of terrorists who blow up a building and kill everyone inside? The terrorist logic is that it hurts the society. They rationalize the deaths in the building because they are part of the society who the terrorists hate. The Uber passenger is not at fault for using a shitty company who does not care about their drivers. The Uber passenger does not know or care that Uber ****s over its' workforce. Don't take it out on the passengers. Another analogy would be to **** over every person who shops at Walmart because Walmart treats its' employees like shit. If it makes you feel good by hurting innocent people because something (Uber) has ****ed you over, you really should seek out professional help.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Realityshark said:


> It's not the passengers fault that Uber sucks. You suffer from displaced anger and get away with your shitty behavior through rationalizations. I know that this is an extreme example but how is this different then the mentality of terrorists who blow up a building and kill everyone inside? The terrorist logic is that it hurts the society. They rationalize the deaths in the building because they are part of the society who the terrorists hate. The Uber passenger is not at fault for using a shitty company who does not care about their drivers. The Uber passenger does not know or care that Uber ****s over its' workforce. Don't take it out on the passengers. Another analogy would be to **** over every person who shops at Walmart because Walmart treats its' employees like shit. If it makes you feel good by hurting innocent people because something (Uber) has ****ed you over, you really should seek out professional help.


Any frustration and irritation the pax feels about Uber will help tarnish its brand. If they feel they can't trust Uber they will be less likely to rely on it. If enough people have a bad experience using Uber, Uber is finished.

Yeah go ahead and equate waiting ten minutes for an Uber with blowing people up. You moron.


----------



## Realityshark

SuperDuperUber said:


> Any frustration and irritation the pax feels about Uber will help tarnish its brand. If they feel they can't trust Uber they will be less likely to rely on it. If enough people have a bad experience using Uber, Uber is finished.
> 
> Yeah go ahead and equate waiting ten minutes for an Uber with blowing people up. You moron.


Like I said, you have the ability to rationalize shitty behavior. Take out your Uber frustrations on the passengers if that makes you feel better. Making believe (rationalizing) that your lone act, or the act of a few others you happen to convince, will cause Uber to go out of business is simply a psychotic rationalization. Being mean to others will only make you feel good, it will not hurt Uber in the slightest. Feel free to disagree and continue being shitty to as many people as you like, at the end of your demented quest, Uber will still be around and you will have accomplished nothing more than being a dick to a few random strangers.


----------



## Realityshark

BTW...I'm all for trying to come up with ways to promote positive change in Ubers' policies, it is simply my belief that being shitty to their customers is the wrong way to go for the reasons I have stated above.


----------



## Schulz

First, the letter is way too long. As a non-interested newbie (me) reads it, the letter is way too personal. A better letter would have been along these lines:

"I can no longer afford to drive for Uber due to the recent rate-cuts. Please deactivate my account."

The only way any Uber driver will be heard is if they interest the press. The press doesn't care for Uber. If drivers like Jax organized to harm Uber, what would happen if they were successful? I don't think anything would happen.

If you are going to harm Uber, you will have to organize around calm leadership that has a good website, press kit, and interest the press, then take the press kit to politicians, etc. But that won't work, and who wants to work that hard?

If you wait a while, it won't be long before some rider is killed in an Uber car. The press will run with that story. Then the politicians will be pressured by riders to regulate Uber. Uber must know this, so perhaps Uber is trying to make as much money on rides right now, before the owner sells the company at a higher price, because more rides means a higher valuation of the company.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Realityshark said:


> Like I said, you have the ability to rationalize shitty behavior. Take out your Uber frustrations on the passengers if that makes you feel better. Making believe (rationalizing) that your lone act, or the act of a few others you happen to convince, will cause Uber to go out of business is simply a psychotic rationalization. Being mean to others will only make you feel good, it will not hurt Uber in the slightest. Feel free to disagree and continue being shitty to as many people as you like, at the end of your demented quest, Uber will still be around and you will have accomplished nothing more than being a dick to a few random strangers.


A few hundred frustrated drivers who decide to quit should make for many frustrated passengers.


----------



## Uber Jax

Well, I thought I would let this thread take on it's own course after some posts by members. I have read enough now to see the general direction it's taken on. In this forum as well as most others I have belonged to, there will always be two sides that members take.
One type is, the common sense, understandable, the ones who know how to debate and disagree without the childish name calling behavior that goes along with it. The member who can agree or disagree without all the animosity and ridicule.

The other type is the Haters! These members behave like this to everyone regardless. Their comments are usually out of bounds and out of line in many respects. I believe this is due to many factors such as ... being angry at the world and they feel the world owes them something, jealousy, are just generally unhappy in real life, or simply have mental issues and just don't know how to behave and/or communicate with the general public. These members are rude, condescending, antagonistic, ridicule others for no apparent good reason other than to create negative and disruptive feelings and vibes in this forum. *They are nothing more than personal attackers!* They don't get many likes for their posts and are just trolls. It's very plain to see who these members are cuz they act and post this way all the time! Now, what good or what purpose it serves is beyond me. They are the *UBER* to us *Drivers* in this fight!

Now, with that being said, I am now making this particular post to explain a bit further my Termination letter.
I am doing this for ME and the whole base of the driver force. I am not speaking for everyone but for the general mass.
I think Chi Cabby expressed it very well when he said .. "*I would like to tweet @@Uber Jax resignation letter to @@travisk , and wider audience. But comments from 
@Worcester Sauce @@suewho make this thread less effective.

@Uber Jax intention was to buy another car to keep on driving. It was Uber's rate cuts that led him to decide not to do so.

Many off us, including me, have had drawn out mud slinging contests with @@Uber Jax , but I think his resignation letter needs to be dispersed to the wider audience, in order to shine a light on Uber's duplicity in all dealings. So I'm requesting you to please consider deleting your comments that detract from the effectiveness of @@Uber Jax letter.
Thanx!*"

Now most of you know that Chi Cabby and I have had our battles. However, I am at least smart enough to know that I'm not gunna sit here and hold a grudge when they themselves realize and want to make an effort to help our greater cause.
This is bigger than just you and me. I know this. If you want change for the greater good of us drivers then we need to unite! We can't be bickering over stupid stuff that you or anyone else doesn't like about a particular member. If I again have to be the one to stand up in front of everyone and say this then I shall. Just like I did in my Termination Letter.
I was a bit angry and frustrated when I wrote it but I believe they got my point! I could have been a bit more professional and not used some of the bad language but I wanted it to be raw, real and from the heart about some of the real issues we drivers face. I want to get their attention!! Maybe my letter won't ever see the light of day to upper management but at least I was the one who stood up and voiced my opinions and facts about the plight of us drivers.

I also know that I don't matter to them but if this is a rallying point for the platform for us drivers then I have done what I wanted and needed to do for us as a collective force to start standing up for our future as drivers. At least I'm doing something bout it other than just *****ing on a board! Actions always speak louder than words. Now stand up and go do something about it!

I have read all the comments in this thread. Many do not need any response from me cuz that's just non productive and we have already beat that dead horse into the ground. I will however, be more than happy to debate and discuss in a civil manner the important issues that we face now. There is no need for any personal attacks or name calling, I will just simply ignore those type of members. But, if you want to be part of this movement to maybe do something as a collective force that needs to be heard and reckoned with then by all means jump on board and let's get organized. Help the cause don't bring it down and spin your wheels trying to do the wrong thing! Help do the right thing!!
The only way to get something done is for us to put our differences aside and come together and be organized. I will do my part if you are willing to do yours!

Again, my termination was about what I felt, I cannot back or be part of a company that is so destructive to it's partners let alone the behavior and business practices they force upon everyone the way they do.

Bottom line ... They just don't care ... Where I Do!!

I will help organize this movement if you feel you want to be part of it and help spread it throughout the Uber World!
It has to start somewhere! If it doesn't happen during these times right now after what has happened it never will!

Ok, my diatribe as some would call is now over! Let the comments fly!

*Best of Luck and Regards,
Uber Jax!*


----------



## Uber Jax

By the way, I have not yet received any reply from Uber on my Termination letter! ... LOL!
Maybe they are sending a hit man over to me!


----------



## suewho

Its seems my posts have been deleted anyway, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> Well, I thought I would let this thread take on it's own course after some posts by members. I have read enough now to see the general direction it's taken on. In this forum as well as most others I have belonged to, there will always be two sides that members take.
> One type is, the common sense, understandable, the ones who know how to debate and disagree without the childish name calling behavior that goes along with it. The member who can agree or disagree without all the animosity and ridicule.
> 
> The other type is the Haters! These members behave like this to everyone regardless. Their comments are usually out of bounds and out of line in many respects. I believe this is due to many factors such as ... being angry at the world and they feel the world owes them something, jealousy, are just generally unhappy in real life, or simply have mental issues and just don't know how to behave and/or communicate with the general public. These members are rude, condescending, antagonistic, ridicule others for no apparent good reason other than to create negative and disruptive feelings and vibes in this forum. *They are nothing more than personal attackers!* They don't get many likes for their posts and are just trolls. It's very plain to see who these members are cuz they act and post this way all the time! Now, what good or what purpose it serves is beyond me. They are the *UBER* to us *Drivers* in this fight!
> 
> Now, with that being said, I am now making this particular post to explain a bit further my Termination letter.
> I am doing this for ME and the whole base of the driver force. I am not speaking for everyone but for the general mass.
> I think Chi Cabby expressed it very well when he said .. "*I would like to tweet @@Uber Jax resignation letter to @@travisk , and wider audience. But comments from
> @Worcester Sauce @@suewho make this thread less effective.
> 
> @Uber Jax intention was to buy another car to keep on driving. It was Uber's rate cuts that led him to decide not to do so.
> 
> Many off us, including me, have had drawn out mud slinging contests with @@Uber Jax , but I think his resignation letter needs to be dispersed to the wider audience, in order to shine a light on Uber's duplicity in all dealings. So I'm requesting you to please consider deleting your comments that detract from the effectiveness of @@Uber Jax letter.
> Thanx!*"
> 
> Now most of you know that Chi Cabby and I have had our battles. However, I am at least smart enough to know that I'm not gunna sit here and hold a grudge when they themselves realize and want to make an effort to help our greater cause.
> This is bigger than just you and me. I know this. If you want change for the greater good of us drivers then we need to unite! We can't be bickering over stupid stuff that you or anyone else doesn't like about a particular member. If I again have to be the one to stand up in front of everyone and say this then I shall. Just like I did in my Termination Letter.
> I was a bit angry and frustrated when I wrote it but I believe they got my point! I could have been a bit more professional and not used some of the bad language but I wanted it to be raw, real and from the heart about some of the real issues we drivers face. I want to get their attention!! Maybe my letter won't ever see the light of day to upper management but at least I was the one who stood up and voiced my opinions and facts about the plight of us drivers.
> 
> I also know that I don't matter to them but if this is a rallying point for the platform for us drivers then I have done what I wanted and needed to do for us as a collective force to start standing up for our future as drivers. At least I'm doing something bout it other than just *****ing on a board! Actions always speak louder than words. Now stand up and go do something about it!
> 
> I have read all the comments in this thread. Many do not need any response from me cuz that's just non productive and we have already beat that dead horse into the ground. I will however, be more than happy to debate and discuss in a civil manner the important issues that we face now. There is no need for any personal attacks or name calling, I will just simply ignore those type of members. But, if you want to be part of this movement to maybe do something as a collective force that needs to be heard and reckoned with then by all means jump on board and let's get organized. Help the cause don't bring it down and spin your wheels trying to do the wrong thing! Help do the right thing!!
> The only way to get something done is for us to put our differences aside and come together and be organized. I will do my part if you are willing to do yours!
> 
> Again, my termination was about what I felt, I cannot back or be part of a company that is so destructive to it's partners let alone the behavior and business practices they force upon everyone the way they do.
> 
> Bottom line ... They just don't care ... Where I Do!!
> 
> I will help organize this movement if you feel you want to be part of it and help spread it throughout the Uber World!
> It has to start somewhere! If it doesn't happen during these times right now after what has happened it never will!
> 
> Ok, my diatribe as some would call is now over! Let the comments fly!
> 
> *Best of Luck and Regards,
> Uber Jax!*


Now would be the time to come up with a concrete plan. I suggest not rushing it, but rather, take you time and do it right. Initially, what are your goals? I personally would like for a fair wage and payment for each cancellation made by the passenger. That would be a good start for me. I am honestly not going to do anything at this point but I would participate in anything I thought would actually make a difference. Not to be a dick but you stated that "At least I'm doing something bout it other than just *****ing on a board! Actions always speak louder than words." I must point out that you did not do anything until you were let go because your car was too old for Uber. It's easy to take a stand when you have nothing to lose. I have all but quit driving now that the rates have been cut. I never did this full time FYI. I have always been interested in your postings simply because they seemed to come from your heart. I'll be interested in seeing where this new quest takes you. Good luck.


----------



## DjTim

Uber Jax said:


> By the way, I have not yet received any reply from Uber on my Termination letter! ... LOL!
> Maybe they are sending a hit man over to me!


At this point, I think that their help desk/front line people are getting KILLED by the volume of e-mail that is pouring in at the moment. Between the normal complaints and now add on top of that what you and a few other drivers have written in it could take a week or more.

I was actually surprised to see that Jax Beach Driver had her e-mail answered to terminate her driving in a few hours.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> Uberjax..from reading your other posts...it seems you were the biggest uber brown noser here.. until they shut you out, and showed you that you weren't the special snowflake you thought you were..
> 
> Your post here..seems like the ramblings of a disgruntled/heartbroken..ex-lover.


_Don't hold back Raquel,tell him how you really feel? HA HA ! !_


----------



## Uber Jax

Realityshark said:


> Now would be the time to come up with a concrete plan. I suggest not rushing it, but rather, take you time and do it right. Initially, what are your goals? I personally would like for a fare wage and payment for each cancellation made by the passenger. That would be a good start for me. I am honestly not going to do anything at this point but I would participate in anything I thought would actually make a difference. Not to be a dick but you stated that "At least I'm doing something bout it other than just *****ing on a board! Actions always speak louder than words." I must point out that you did not do anything until you were let go because your car was too old for Uber. It's easy to take a stand when you have nothing to lose. I have all but quit driving now that the rates have been cut. I never did this full time FYI. I have always been interested in your postings simply because they seemed to come from your heart. I'll be interested in seeing where this new quest takes you. Good luck.


Thanks Shark,

I think a brainstorming session would be a good start. This would only include the people who are genuinely interested in making a difference or bring about change.

I agree that I did not do anything before the car fiasco, because for me I did not have to.
However, regardless of what has transpired from then to now I would have Terminated anyway with these new rate cuts here in Jacksonville,FL at 0.75 a mile and .013 a min. That did it in right there for me no matter how I felt about anything else. I would and have taken this stand, cuz obviously we all have nothing to really lose! I only have my personal time to lose in all this right now. It's time to do something about it!

I will only help lead this if there is enough interest from the platform of divers that are willing to help their cause on this!


----------



## Realityshark

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks Shark,
> 
> I think a brainstorming session would be a good start. This would only include the people who are genuinely interested in making a difference or bring about change.
> 
> I agree that I did not do anything before the car fiasco, because for me I did not have to.
> However, regardless of what has transpired from then to now I would have Terminated anyway with these new rate cuts here in Jacksonville,FL at 0.75 a mile and .013 a min. That did it in right there for me no matter how I felt about anything else. I would and have taken this stand, cuz obviously we all have nothing to really lose! I only have my personal time to lose in all this right now. It's time to do something about it!
> 
> I will only help lead this if there is enough interest from the platform of divers that are willing to help their cause on this!


I'll keep my eye on this blog. It would certainly be nice if all our *****ing equated to actual Uber change. This rate reduction has me not anxious to log on anytime soon.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

SuperDuperUber said:


> Okay. bye. Don't let the door hit you on your way out. Never cared for you postings and hated your avatar.


That's funny you say that, I cringed when I saw that avatar , nothing else really bad to say about him.


----------



## Samename

It's funny how an avatar can change your perspective on a user. There would be less discontent for UberJax if he had a different avatar. How about a thread for proposed replacement images?


----------



## observer

Schulz said:


> First, the letter is way too long. As a non-interested newbie (me) reads it, the letter is way too personal. A better letter would have been along these lines:
> 
> "I can no longer afford to drive for Uber due to the recent rate-cuts. Please deactivate my account."
> 
> The only way any Uber driver will be heard is if they interest the press. The press doesn't care for Uber. If drivers like Jax organized to harm Uber, what would happen if they were successful? I don't think anything would happen.
> 
> If you are going to harm Uber, you will have to organize around calm leadership that has a good website, press kit, and interest the press, then take the press kit to politicians, etc. But that won't work, and who wants to work that hard?
> 
> If you wait a while, it won't be long before some rider is killed in an Uber car. The press will run with that story. Then the politicians will be pressured by riders to regulate Uber. Uber must know this, so perhaps Uber is trying to make as much money on rides right now, before the owner sells the company at a higher price, because more rides means a higher valuation of the company.


With all these fare cuts it's just a matter of time someone gets hurt. Drivers are going to have to decide between eating or changing brakes on their car. That is one reason taxis are regularly inspected.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Samename said:


> It's funny how an avatar can change your perspective on a user. There would be less discontent for UberJax if he had a different avatar. How about a thread for proposed replacement images?


Also his posts are like short stories, I hope he's typing on a keyboard and not a smartphone like I am and I'm sure 90% of the people here do. I just skimmed his posts, who's got time for that ?


----------



## Uber Jax

Samename said:


> It's funny how an avatar can change your perspective on a user. There would be less discontent for UberJax if he had a different avatar. How about a thread for proposed replacement images?


I find it funny and amusing how anyone can let an avatar get to them to the point of making it such an issue.
If this finds you in discontent then there are plenty of avatars on this sight to cause you to have a seizure!  

I love all this ridiculous, meaningless fun free entertainment to make me laugh along the way!


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Also his posts are like short stories, I hope he's typing on a keyboard and not a smartphone like I am and I'm sure 90% of the people here do. I just skimmed his posts, who got time for that ?


Oh, my bad ... I'll keep em shorter just for you smartphone users then cuz I like to please only you! Then all the desktop users would be pissed off! ... Or get a bigger smartphone!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber Jax said:


> Oh, my bad ... I'll keep em shorter just for you smartphone users then cuz I like to please only you! Then all the desktop users would be pissed off! ... Or get a bigger smartphone!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Why do I get a feeling that you look like this ?


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Uber Jax said:


> Oh, my bad ... I'll keep em shorter just for you smartphone users then cuz I like to please only you! Then all the desktop users would be pissed off! ... Or get a bigger smartphone!


You still here?


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Why do I get a feeling that you look like this ?
> View attachment 3535


Probably cuz I get the same feelings about you looking like this ... 










Or this!! ...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber Jax said:


> Probably cuz I get the same feelings about you looking like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this!! ...


How did you know


----------



## SCdave

Uber Jax said:


> Oh, my bad ... I'll keep em shorter just for you smartphone users then cuz I like to please only you! Then all the desktop users would be pissed off! ... Or get a bigger smartphone!


I'd share my Avatar with you but I'm too lazy to put one up.

Seriously though, I really disliked your Avatar the first time I saw it. Just my initial reaction. Well, and my 2nd & 3rd also. I got past it though since my main focus is Driver Support for those I agree with and even those I don't always side with their views.

How about changing your Avatar. Have fun with it. I look forward to it. I'll even try to figure one out for myself.


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How did you know


Cuz you read like a book that I have read before and I know how it ends!


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Uber Jax said:


> I find it funny and amusing how anyone can let an avatar get to them to the point of making it such an issue.
> If this finds you in discontent then there are plenty of avatars on this sight to cause you to have a seizure!
> 
> I love all this ridiculous, meaningless fun free entertainment to make me laugh along the way!


In most cases an avatar is just an avatar but in your case it seemed like an extension of an obnoxious personality, for example when you ranted that cybertec didn't win the lottery and how you slept with the Uber phone on 24/7.


----------



## Rafael911

I guess we have made enough money for Uber, they been screaming how ignorant and stupid we are; everytime they cut their fares by giving you some BS, why they are doing it? They will be right, if you continue to drive for them. Right now, you would be better off if you work in a fast food resturant without tearing your vehicle up. I have put over 30K in 6 months since I started to drive for Uber.The math don't lie guys there is no money to make with Uber, this last cut put it over board and you really have to be stupid if you continue to drive for them. Since Uber started reducing their rates, I have only experience lower profits, longer hours, and more gas and millage put on the vehicle. I had put over 30K miles on my vehicle since I started driving for Uber. Right now at .75 cents per mile, you have to be realy stupid if you continue to drive, and without the drivers Uber wouldn't be what it is today, but for them to slap in the face is just to much. I just wish every driver would see it, and go on strike because the power of a few won't make a difference, but the power of the many would.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I have no problem with Jax's avatar- looks like a young Dick Van **** wearing the funny glasses. Seems to fit Jax's personality as it comes through in his posts written prior to the deactivation business- upbeat and enthusiastic. It was after that when he came down on CyberTech over the lottery, right?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have no problem with Jax's avatar- looks like a young Dick Van **** wearing the funny glasses. Seems to fit Jax's personality as it comes through in his posts written prior to the deactivation business- upbeat and enthusiastic.


----------



## Uber Jax

Rafael911 said:


> I guess we have made enough money for Uber, they been screaming how ignorant and stupid we are; everytime they cut their fares by giving you some BS, why they are doing it? They will be right, if you continue to drive for them. Right now, you would be better off if you work in a fast food resturant without tearing your vehicle up. I have put over 30K in 6 months since I started to drive for Uber.The math don't lie guys there is no money to make with Uber, this last cut put it over board and you really have to be stupid if you continue to drive for them. Since Uber started reducing their rates, I have only experience lower profits, longer hours, and more gas and millage put on the vehicle. I had put over 30K miles on my vehicle since I started driving for Uber. Right now at .75 cents per mile, you have to be realy stupid if you continue to drive, and without the drivers Uber wouldn't be what it is today, but for them to slap in the face is just to much. I just wish every driver would see it, and go on strike because the power of a few won't make a difference, but the power of the many would.


Indeed ... as was stated to me in a message just minutes ago... "*I don't get the idle complainers and the obvious trolls, considering the dire prospects facing them*".

If you don't take this serious now then it only means that your not serious about what you do. The time IS NOW!
If this is all a joke to you and you want to try and hijack this thread over meaningless crap then YOU are not the ones I/We want to spend our time with. We want only the serious drivers and members who want change.

I will no longer even respond to trolls or personal attackers in this thread. This is not the time and place for it. I'm done with that. It's time to roll up our sleeves and get to work and get busy organizing for change or at least to have our voices heard. Even if it does start here in a forum. We need to reach out to the media and outlets all that we can.

*I challenge any reporter, news anchor to do a story just on the Drivers side of Uber. Forget all the other headlines and whatnot. Do just a complete story with all the math and economics that go into the financial side (Profits & Loss) in the life of a driver. *

That is what we need to get across more than anything!

Again, please stay on topic, all constructive comments and thoughts are welcome .. all others will be ignored!


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Ok I'll help but first change your avatar.


----------



## Uber Jax

What all we drivers need is for someone to develop an app so that we can all log into and discuss a shutdown time on Uber.
This way we can all be organized in real time and then just turn off the driver app all at the same time and watch what happens on the rider app!
It would be one way to really see Uber squirm! ...

Just a thought!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber Jax said:


> Indeed ... as was stated to me in a message just minutes ago... "*I don't get the idle complainers and the obvious trolls, considering the dire prospects facing them*".
> 
> If you don't take this serious now then it only means that your not serious about what you do. The time IS NOW!
> If this is all a joke to you and you want to try and hijack this thread over meaningless crap then YOU are not the ones I/We want to spend our time with. We want only the serious drivers and members who want change.
> 
> I will no longer even respond to trolls or personal attackers in this thread. This is not the time and place for it. I'm done with that. It's time to roll up our sleeves and get to work and get busy organizing for change or at least to have our voices heard. Even if it does start here in a forum. We need to reach out to the media and outlets all that we can.
> 
> *I challenge any reporter, news anchor to do a story just on the Drivers side of Uber. Forget all the other headlines and whatnot. Do just a complete story with all the math and economics that go into the financial side (Profits & Loss) in the life of a driver. *
> 
> That is what we need to get across more than anything!
> 
> Again. all constructive comments and thoughts are welcome .. all others will be ignored!





Uber Jax said:


> What all we drivers need is for someone to develop an app so that we can all log into and discuss a shutdown time on Uber.
> This way we can all be organized in real time and then just turn off the driver app all at the same time and watch what happens on the rider app!
> It would be one way to really see Uber squirm! ...
> 
> Just a thought!


I don't even know why you have such a hard on about Uber, I'm sure you never made any real money in Jacksonville Fl. , it's the armpit of Florida anyway. And it's not like you made a big investment to do Uber, so stop your crying already. Just get another job.
And why would you care if that dudes lottery ticket was real or fake ? I honestly don't give a shit either way.


----------



## suewho

I hope you dont find this offensive, and its considered constructive enough to be allowed to remain on this thread.

It occurs to me that while craigslist continues to place uber ads promising unrealistic expectations re earnings, there will be a steady stream of wanna be uber drivers waiting to take your place.
is there anything you could do about this? 
Maybe spend some time working out just how many hours a driver would need to spend driving to achieve these figures.
then point out the dangers of spending that much time on the road.
I guess my point would be to pick apart ubers misleading ads, then, ( as I am not in the USA, forgive my ignorance on this) take your findings to the relevant authorities requesting uber stops placing them. Surely there is some penalty for placing false and misleading advertisements in America? 
Maybe trying to put a plug in the constant onboarding of new drivers by deceptive means would be a place to start


----------



## Markopolo

Well i agree 110% you Uber Jax. I had anticipated this recent stab in the back and had already joined the best Lyft side as a backup plan. I didn't work New Year's eve but started double dipping Jan 1st and it is so much more fun. I have 7 months with more than 4,000 rides and, beside those lousy discounts, no recognition, no rewards, no incentives but just reasons to drop it.


----------



## Uber Jax

Markopolo said:


> Well i agree 110% you Uber Jax. I had anticipated this recent stab in the back and had already joined the best Lyft side as a backup plan. I didn't work New Year's eve but started double dipping Jan 1st and it is so much more fun. I have 7 months with more than 4,000 rides and, beside those lousy discounts, no recognition, no rewards, no incentives but just reasons to drop it.


Indeed ... The landscape has changed dramatically as well as my vision and expectations about Uber!
It seems You have done your part well to no appreciation or respect from Uber. What's new?

I'm tellin ya times are a changin for Uber and it's outlook!


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who need to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


Dude they already fired you. They waitlisted you for your old car. So if your no longer UBER driver why are you here.


----------



## Lee56

Worcester Sauce said:


> So as not to appear intransigent, I will consider it, out of respect for Chi1cabby. However, I will not do so unilaterally. "Uber-Jax" must also acknowledge his own complicity in exacerbating this "drawn out mud slinging contest" by deleting/acknowledging his own inflammatory, self-aggrandizing pontifications. Fair is fair. If his "resignation letter" is to be taken seriously, then it must be perceived as coming from a person of serious character. His move....


Dude I'm rolling lol


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> Dude they already fired you. They waitlisted you for your old car. So if your no longer UBER driver why are you here.


Why must I always correct the challenged here ...

DUDE! you just showed your ignorance by your statement ...

Waitlisted is *NOT* fired! I could have came back to drive if I so chose. Get your facts straight! ..

Also anyone can be here. Who are you? the forum police..  
If you want to chase out all the ex drivers in this forum you have a lot of overtime to put in you doughnut eating pretend security cop! LMAO!


----------



## Lee56

Raquel said:


> Uberjax..from reading your other posts...it seems you were the biggest uber brown noser here.. until they shut you out, and showed you that you weren't the special snowflake you thought you were..
> 
> Your post here..seems like the ramblings of a disgruntled/heartbroken..ex-lover.


He drank the koolaid tell they waitlisted him. Prior to waitlisting he was a agrivating giant jerk, who did everything better then the rest.


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Why must I always correct the challenged here ...
> 
> DUDE! you just showed your ignorance by your statement ...
> 
> Waitlisted is *NOT* fired! I could have came back to drive if I so chose. Get your facts straight! ..
> 
> Also anyone can be here. Who are you? the forum police..
> If you want to chase out all the ex drivers in this forum you have a lot of overtime to put in you doughnut eating pretend security cop! LMAO!


Ohhhh your so witty and flamboyant it's halarious. That's nice way saying your gayer then a $2 bill. We're you able to log on tonight on the partner app to get rides? NO YOU WERE not.you were sidelined tell you got a compliant car. Laid off, fired, let go, it's all the same.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> He drank the koolaid tell they waitlisted him. Prior to waitlisting he was a agrivating giant jerk, who did everything better then the rest.


Obviously much, much better than you! Which ain't sayin much. I'm sure 98% are better than you here!!


----------



## Lee56

SuperDuperUber said:


> Okay. bye. Don't let the door hit you on your way out. Never cared for you postings and hated your avatar.


His avatar is creepy. Like ted bundy creepy.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Lee56 said:


> His avatar is creepy. Like ted bundy creepy.


Yes veeeeeery creepy.


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Obviously much, much better than you! Which ain't sayin much. I'm sure 98% are better than you here!!


Ya you're doing way better then me buddy, I'm employed own my own company and an debt free. Lol


----------



## Uber Jax

Yup, the same ol haters in here who are the only ones who like each others posts cuz nobody else will!


----------



## Lee56

SuperDuperUber said:


> Yes veeeeeery creepy.


@Uber Jax 
You see jax, super duper Uber and I talked shit to each other for a good 30 minutest today and now we're civil. You're just a pain, I don't like your arrogance, and your attitude.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Lee56 said:


> His avatar is creepy. Like ted bundy creepy.


Just ignore Uberjax, he just wants attention.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> @Uber Jax
> You see jax, super duper Uber and I talked shit to each other for a good 30 minutest today and now we're civil. You're just a pain, I don't like your arrogance, and your attitude.


Geez, now your hurting my feelings ...

Well, I don't like your arrogance, and your attitude either! Touche!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Just ignore Uberjax, he just wants attention.


Attention? LOL ..
Yeah, I'm the one who came into your thread and hijacked it with such comments. 
I mean look, if one wants to get attention and get noticed what does one do?
Why they go to a popular place and spew venom and make a lot of noise to get noticed and get that attention they so badly crave.
The reason is I just don't go behaving that way unless attacked or provoked to do such! I'm an easy going good guy!

I don't think you see me going into a thread to do such now do you?


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> By the way, I have not yet received any reply from Uber on my Termination letter! ... LOL!
> Maybe they are sending a hit man over to me!


Your not important enough for a hitman.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> Your not important enough for a hitman.


Whew! good cuz I was worried there for a min!


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Whew! good cuz I was worried there for a min!


What ever your plans are uber jax I wish you luck even though your s pretentious prick


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> What ever your plans are uber jax I wish you luck even though your s pretentious prick


I know .. It's really HARD for you to accept!


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> I know .. It's really HARD for you to accept!


Mom just glad I wont have to here about your rating anymore.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> Mom just glad I wont have to here about your rating anymore.


Let me try being the Grammer Police just once in here! ...

You mean *Hear*!


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Let me try being the Grammer Police just once in here! ...
> 
> You mean *Hear*!


It's called a iPhone with autocorrect, to attack someone's grammer, just truly shows you lack substance in your rants. I'm Brazilian I speak Portuguese, English, Spanish. So yes my English is a little rusty, but really man.


----------



## driveLA

Loool

UberJax was def annoying with his brown nosing but I'm glad he sent that out.

Some of these resignation/complaint emails should be archived somehow for the public/media to see them

They are good reading


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> It's called a iPhone with autocorrect, to attack someone's grammer, just truly shows you lack substance in your rants. I'm Brazilian I speak Portuguese, English, Spanish. So yes my English is a little rusty, but really man.


Yup and know you know what it feels like! I did for a purpose!

It just truly shows you lack substance in your rants and posts as well.


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> Yup and know you know what it feels like! I did for a purpose!
> 
> It just truly shows you lack substance in your rants and posts as well.


Enjoy being unemployed.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> Enjoy being unemployed.


Ha Ha .. who said I was unemployed? 
Again, stupidity reigns ... shows us all what you know and what you don't ... Like you know me! Doh!


----------



## Lee56

Ok riddler


----------



## Uber-Doober

Lee56 said:


> Ohhhh your so witty and flamboyant it's halarious. That's nice way saying your gayer then a $2 bill. We're you able to log on tonight on the partner app to get rides? NO YOU WERE not.you were sidelined tell you got a compliant car. Laid off, fired, let go, it's all the same.


^^^
Good God.... see what Uber has done here? 
This is what always happens when things go south and people that had something in common at one point, now turn on each other and than the whole mess falls apart. 
No unity, no camaraderie, no common purpose, no nothing. 
Now peeps are going for the jugular vein with attacks about sexuality, the Uber Jax avatar, and the whole schmear instead of holding in there and doing something about your own condition. 
So glad that you can all afford to do that while making the $7,500. / Month that Uber said you could make.
Just about everybody here has had the proverbial rug pulled out from under him with the rate change, so why not concentrate on the real issue and stop the divisiveness?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Uber Jax you make my day ! Do not change a single word of any of your posts. They are priceless.

In other news

http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/media-resources/truth-advertising

*Truth In Advertising*

When consumers see or hear an advertisement, whether it's on the Internet, radio or television, or anywhere else, federal law says that ad must be truthful, not *misleading*, and, when appropriate, backed by scientific evidence. The Federal Trade Commission enforces these truth-in-advertising laws, and it applies the same standards no matter where an ad appears - in newspapers and magazines, online, in the mail, or on billboards or buses. The FTC looks especially closely at advertising claims that can affect consumers' health or their pocketbooks - claims about food, over-the-counter drugs, dietary supplements, alcohol, and tobacco and on conduct related to high-tech products and the Internet, such as the dissemination of spyware. The FTC also monitors and writes reports about ad industry practices regarding marketing of food, violent movies, music, and electronic games to children.

When the FTC finds a case of fraud perpetrated on consumers, the agency files actions in federal district court for immediate and permanent orders to stop scams; prevent fraudsters from perpetrating scams in the future; freeze their assets; and get compensation for victims.

Uber Jax, Create a form letter that we can send to the FTC.


----------



## Chris Dee

I doubt most of the persons who claim they have quit will really quit and delete their account and app. Give it a month or so and they'll be back.... 
I only work two days a week and the XL hit and flood of drivers isn't really enough for me to quit as of yet. 
The bad drivers will fail and be gone.


----------



## gregthedriver

Just filed my official ftc complaint


----------



## suewho

No, hes sending it to the ftc. (federal trade commission)


----------



## Lee56

Are you serious?


----------



## Realityshark

Rafael911 said:


> I guess we have made enough money for Uber, they been screaming how ignorant and stupid we are; everytime they cut their fares by giving you some BS, why they are doing it? They will be right, if you continue to drive for them. Right now, you would be better off if you work in a fast food resturant without tearing your vehicle up. I have put over 30K in 6 months since I started to drive for Uber.The math don't lie guys there is no money to make with Uber, this last cut put it over board and you really have to be stupid if you continue to drive for them. Since Uber started reducing their rates, I have only experience lower profits, longer hours, and more gas and millage put on the vehicle. I had put over 30K miles on my vehicle since I started driving for Uber. Right now at .75 cents per mile, you have to be realy stupid if you continue to drive, and without the drivers Uber wouldn't be what it is today, but for them to slap in the face is just to much. I just wish every driver would see it, and go on strike because the power of a few won't make a difference, but the power of the many would.


We all feel the same way. If only EVERY SINGLE driver would simply stop driving immediately then Uber would have to pay us a fair wage. Unfortunately, this will never happen. As soon as I quit, there are two more drivers who step up to take my place.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

suewho said:


> No, hes sending it to the ftc. (federal trade commission)


Who's sending what to the FTC?

I think Uber Jaxass put me on ignore.


----------



## Lee56

I got moderated on. I'm not saying who but we can guess who. I don't know about the ftc that's new to me


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Lee56 said:


> I got moderated on. I'm not saying who but we can guess who. I don't know about the ftc that's new to me


What did you say that was so bad?


----------



## Lee56

SuperDuperUber said:


> What did you say that was so bad?


I told a certain individual to enjoy unemployment lol


----------



## Lee56

Apparently that's grounds for getting banned. Plus yesterday I told a guy stop being gay so I got reported


----------



## Realityshark

Chris Dee said:


> I doubt most of the persons who claim they have quit will really quit and delete their account and app. Give it a month or so and they'll be back....
> I only work two days a week and the XL hit and flood of drivers isn't really enough for me to quit as of yet.
> The bad drivers will fail and be gone.


I believe you are correct. I have cut back my driving considerably but have not quit. I began cutting back last summer and now after the recent cut, I'll drive much less. I live in an area that is conducive to long airport runs. I log on from time to time scoring a few of those and that's about it.
It's a shame that Uber cares so little about their drivers. What is more of a shame is how easily Uber lies and conjures up ridiculous claims and nonsensical graphs to support their claims. I'm referring to their attempts to convince drivers that lower rates equals more rides and cash for us. I know that I made anywhere from 25 to 40 per cent less after the last rate cut. This latest cut will make it even worse. I drove the same for a long period of time and could easily see that I made less money. Not a big surprise...common sense really. Less fares equals less money to the drivers. So I cut back my driving. I make far less doing this ********* game which allows me more time to spend in other money making areas. Less wear and tear on my car also helps my bottom line.
Ubers' manipulative guarantee of 50 minutes on per hour and 90% acceptance rate would be offset by the extra miles, fuel costs, wasted time, Minimum fares and depreciation on ones' vehicle. I won't play. I'm not stupid enough to see if Ubers' new rate cut and guarantee will mean more money...it wont. Uber's charts and graphs lied to me before and they are lying to me again. It will mean more wear and tear and gas and depreciation on your vehicle to break even....If you are lucky enough to break even. The "guarantee" which is difficult to achieve, is simply a marketing tool that will help Uber get new drivers to replace the intelligent one's who do quit. It may also cause current drivers to play the game to see if they can get the guarantee. It's really a carrot at the end of a stick. It's a blue haired elderly woman at a slot machine. The guarantee helps fill in the slack of people like myself who don't drive very often. It also is good propaganda for the press who writes about Uber's latest driver exploitation. "We care about our drivers....Look at our guarantee." Claims Uber.
Ubers' strategy of manipulating human lives without any regard of a persons' well being, has been illustrated with their relentless pursuit of "helping" drivers secure new car loans. They convince people to get into debt by helping them buy a new car so they can drive for Uber. These are obviously people who have poor credit, limited intelligence and who could not get a car loan by themselves. Does Uber inform these people they are assisting with car loans that they will be cutting rates in a few months? When getting into debt and trying to look at your budget would it not be helpful to be able to calculate cuts in pay? They have literally thousands of drivers on the roads who are their slaves as a result of these predatory car loans. These people must now drive insane amounts of time and countless miles just to pay off their Uber car loans. The miles that these poor people are putting on their new cars will make the cars useless in a couple years. Not to mention these drivers, who are now Uber slaves, got into this based on rates that have now been reduced. Their quality of life has been stolen away by Uber as these drivers now don't get to see their families. They must drive unsafe number of hours per day just to pay off a car that Uber helped them procure. This is evil exploitation of people who lack the intelligence to know better and unfortunately, there are many people whose lives have become so desperate they will believe anything Uber claims with the hope that this will help them feed their families. Uber should be held accountable for their exploitation of human beings. The rest of us simply miss the days when we could log on to the Uber ap and get paid a decent wage for our efforts. Unfortunately, those days are over.


----------



## Uber Jax

Well I can say this ... I don't send anything to any Mod here ...
Maybe the Mod took it upon himself to warn you after constantly seeing you misbehave!

I fight my own battles as if you couldn't tell ...
However, it's very clear to me that many others don't care for your Venom Spewing Rudeness either! 

Go figure!


----------



## Lee56

@SuperDuperUber

You and I joked around no one reported on each other people need calm down


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> @SuperDuperUber
> 
> You and I joked around no one reported on each other people need calm down


I believe it's you who needs to keep it in check and calm your bad, poor forum etiquette. It's not wanted or needed here! 
You just got sent to the principles office. Take the hint and behave before you get suspended!


----------



## Lee56

Uber Jax said:


> I believe it's you who needs to keep it in check and calm your bad, poor forum etiquette. It's not wanted or needed here!
> You just got sent to the principles office. Take the hint and behave before you get suspended!


you can't handle a debate or any one who disagrees with you so you report then like a snitch.


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> I do not care what others think of me. Everyone knows your a unemployed snitch. I own my own company, debt free. You're one of life's *looserd* that feeds off of others. That's right I said your *s looser*.


There you go again ... You were warned now suffer the consequences!  

Now for the other thing here ... Try learning the English language cuz what ever you wrote here makes no sense!
You can't even do any name calling correctly! LMAO! 

Now get ready for your suspension!


----------



## Uber Jax

Lee56 said:


> you can't handle a debate or any one who disagrees with you so you report then like a snitch.


Ever heard of spell check? LMAO!


----------



## Realityshark

It is unfortunate that people will use this board for endless attacks on each other. Anyone reading this blog goes away thinking it is filled with nothing but illiterate children who get off on attacking one another. I'm not naïve enough to believe that any of our gripes posted here will result in positive change; however, if anyone from the media or even Uber read through here, I imagine that the well thought and written complaints would be over shadowed by the childish attacks at one another....... ****it......I'm going back to writing about offering blowjobs to passengers for tips. I'll use this blog for comedy and fantasy writing.


----------



## UberRey

Meh. It's the nature of the internet and forums in general.


----------



## Uber Jax

I received my response from Uber! This is classic!  

******************************************************************************

*Matthew G* *(Uber Partner Support)
*

To
me

*Today at 11:20 AM*









##- Please type your reply above this line -##
Your request (11111182) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*Matthew G* (Uber)

*Jan 11 08:20 *

*Hi Don,*

This is Matthew G, General Manager for Uber Florida. I appreciate your feedback on this issue and understand your concerns. I'd like to first apologize for the manner these price cuts were communicated to you, as you describe below. It was intended that you receive an email from us describing the changes prior to the in-app agreement update. It sounds like that's not what happened, and I absolutely agree that that was far from ideal. Likewise, we are constantly working to improve our customer service, but there is still room to do better. I apologize if you've had less-than-ideal experiences with Customer Service Representatives or Operations Managers. I take that feedback to heart and will work hard to improve our service.

*However, I do stand behind both the principle and the impact of our price cuts. More rides does equal more money. On average, we expect that uberX partners will do significantly more trips per hour than before, which means that $/hour will increase despite a slight decrease in per-trip earnings. On the expenses standpoint, yes, there will be some increase in expenses but we've taken that into account too. Expenses do not scale with trips, and the difference is more slight than you might imagine. Your total miles driven will not increase by nearly the same percentage as the number of trips you do, because of one of the most important effects of boosted ridership: that next "ping" is closer to you. You will spend spend less time burning gas on the way to a rider and more time with one in the car*.

In the past, we have done this in other cities in Florida and seen exactly the effects I describe. Specifically, in Orlando and Miami where we cut prices in September, partner earnings on a per-hour basis are significantly higher than they were before the price cuts - and this despite the fact that the number of partners has grown over that time. I have personally spoken with partners who said, "I was furious when you cut prices, but you were right - I'm busier and it made up for it". We expect no different to happen this time around.

Remember that through this price change, Uber is also reducing the money we make on each trip. We would only do this if we believe partners will complete more trips and earn more fares - we only make more money if you make more money. In response to this, I commonly hear from partners something along the lines of, "well okay, there will be more trips, but spread out among more drivers, so only Uber wins." That's really not the case - due to price cuts, our rider growth will far outstrip our partner growth. As I said above, the data also disputes this conclusion - post-price cut earnings in Miami and Orlando are up on a _per-driver_ basis. Still, throughout the next several weeks, we will be monitoring the results of the price changes to make sure this is the case. If we find that the new prices aren't benefitting partners like we expect them to, we will revisit them. In the meantime, paychecks will be as big or bigger than they were before.

If you still want to close your account with us, I'll do that for you - but I really hope you'll reconsider given the guarantees and the increase in ridership that will follow.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Uber and all its cronies are full of it! see attached earnings from Orlando market. That is working same hours, same days, same spots.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Lee56 said:


> I do not care what others think of me. Everyone knows your a unemployed snitch. I own my own company, debt free. You're one of life's looserd that feeds off of others. That's right I said your s looser.


This is at least the second time you have bragged about owning your own company and being debt free. The previous time you also said you are "employed." So if all these things are true, one wonders, what are you doing driving for Uber?
Or are you not driving , but rather just here to argue and insult?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

@Older Chauffeur He (@Lee56) likes to argue and insult. He has come on my thread and insulted me.
I call on the Moderator to BAN his insulting attitude.


----------



## Uber Jax

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Uber and all its cronies are full of it! see attached earnings from Orlando market. That is working same hours, same days, same spots.
> View attachment 3581
> View attachment 3581


 Nice tracking and record keeping Orlando Uber! 

That's a very good and clear picture of what's happening to all of our drivers incomes!

Numbers don't lie, so guess who's doing all the lying? ... *UBER!*


----------



## UberRey

That was a well thought out and seemingly heartfelt response. It's still a crock, but I can respect a certain amount delusion when it is coupled with sincerity. It's not nefarious.


----------



## Uber Jax

UberRey said:


> That was a well thought out and seemingly heartfelt response. It's still a crock, but I can respect a certain amount delusion when it is coupled with sincerity. It's not nefarious.


Agreed but I love how they still try to convince you to believe their B.S. ...

I love how they downplay the expenses and rally around the more trips will mean more money and bigger paychecks.
I think we can all see what kind of drop off on our income has when these rate reductions happen...

It's all in black and white in OrlUberOffDriver's post! Which is an excellent post for this exact situation!


----------



## haohmaru

2 10 mile trips @ the old rate vs 3 10 mile trips at the new rate = ?

$1.30 x 10 x 2 = $26
$.75 x 10 x 3 = $22.50

More trips does NOT equal more $. What a bunch of crap. More miles driven, more gas spent, more $ spent driving to fares. Uber can suck it.


----------



## UberDude2

Good luck Uber Jax, I guess we won't be seeing you around here anymore huh?


----------



## suewho

Super duperuber,
yesterday, before this post went south, I suggested that ubers advertising is misleading and deceptive, and maybe alerting the federal trade commission to their craigslist adds may have some effect re the constant onboarding of new drivers, which Imho, facilitates ubers unfavorable treatment of those it already has. Also, it may protect new wanna be drivers from becoming entangled in ubers web. 
Im pretty sure thats what the op was referring to, he has infact gone ahead and filed a complaint.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

you can too

https://uberpeople.net/threads/misleading-advertising-write-to-the-ftc.11020/#post-137780


----------



## Uber Jax

UberDude2 said:


> Good luck Uber Jax, I guess we won't be seeing you around here anymore huh?


Why do you say that?


----------



## Syd

suewho said:


> Super duperuber,
> yesterday, before this post went south, I suggested that ubers advertising is misleading and deceptive, and maybe alerting the federal trade commission to their craigslist adds may have some effect re the constant onboarding of new drivers, which Imho, facilitates ubers unfavorable treatment of those it already has. Also, it may protect new wanna be drivers from becoming entangled in ubers web.
> Im pretty sure thats what the op was referring to, he has infact gone ahead and filed a complaint.


That is a great idea sue


----------



## suewho

Well I dont know if it is or not, but here in australia our laws are pretty tough on that kind of stuff, and we have a couple of weekly tv shows that specifically show that kind of stuff. If I had a vested interest (which I dont btw) thats probably where I'd start


----------



## Oscar Levant

I share your many powerful sentiments, but I suppose Im' a foolish optimist, hoping someday Uber will have an epiphany and raise rates to $2 a mile,
like it was so beautiful when Is started. The point, if I ever quit, I'm not going to burn any bridges on the way out, just in case I might want to return. 
Given your email to them, I think you just did, but, that is your perogative.


----------



## Roogy

Uber Jax said:


> I received my response from Uber! This is classic!
> 
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> *Matthew G* *(Uber Partner Support)
> *
> 
> To
> me
> 
> *Today at 11:20 AM*


Uber would have more credibility if its rate cuts included and equal cut to its "safety fee". When fares were reduced 25% the safety fee should have also be reduced, from $1 to 0.75.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Roogy said:


> Uber would have more credibility if its rate cuts included and equal cut to its "safety fee". When fares were reduced 25% the safety fee should have also be reduced, from $1 to 0.75.


And reduce their commission rate.


----------



## SmileBit199

Drive for Lyft. It's much more profitable for drivers from what I've seen.


----------



## Uber Jax

This link was posted by Daniel Miami in another thread ... Thanks Dan!  

I wanted to re-post it cuz this is what we all are feeling about Uber and it's Scumbag tactics! 
This is an *AWESOME *Read! 

I have to post this in two separate posts due to the length!

***************************************************************************************

  
*Dear Travis*
*Letters to Travis @ Uber, A true American Scumbag*
*Winter Slump*
January 12, 2015uberdrivermiami Leave a comment
Dear Travis,

You are a scumbag.

I can't say you are bad at building a business, you've scaled this thing with tremendous growth year after year faster than any business from Shark Tank, but you are still a narcissistic, and self-loathing liar; taking advantage of those you call 'partners' every step of the way.

You got this going from the ground up, and for that, you certainly deserve to be rewarded handsomely&#8230;and so far you have, with your multi-billion dollar net worth. I congratulate you, I sincerely do Travis. But while you sit there on your billions and continue to grow your business, can you stop fighting me and the other core representatives of your business over what is pennies to you?



You see, I've invested more capital into your business over the last year than you have, and its increasingly becoming a losing proposition. I am indeed one of your "partners." I don't feel like your partner though, every time I turn around, you are dictating the terms, and somehow, they always fall out of my favor. I don't even get consulted. Not even a simple, 'how would you feel if we tweaked this a little?' It's starting to feel like a better description than 'Uber Partner' would be 'Uber Sucker.'

That's right Travis, I've taken my 2 year old mid-sized SUV, and I drive it on the Uber network. I have a car payment, insurance, fuel, maintenance, car washes, and more to cover. I only do this part-time on the side, but with just 4 months in, this should still be new and exciting. Instead, I feel like a 20 year vet, remembering the golden days of driving, when rates, back in the day of September 2014, were $1.75/mile and $.20/minute on UberX in my market. Everyone hates that old surly guy in the room with the stories of 'how it used to be,' but that's right, two significant cuts in just the last three months down to $.95/mile and $.16/min has made me that old surly guy in the room.










The funny part is, the customers don't even realize there was a cut, especially since the rate breakdown was removed from the application for customers to see. Plus, it comes as Miami hits it's High Season. While the rest of the country may be in that Winter Slump you claimed as justification for cutting rates in 48 cities, Miami is just jumping off in our prime high season. You'll get to show some stats about how many more rides we got, just when we were going to shoot up in users anyhow.

Travis, my average ride from first few weeks of driving was 5.31miles and 14.12 minutes. I feel like that number is significantly higher than the true average for my area, but I will use these numbers. In those golden days of driving UberX, my average ride was $14.62. After Uber's $1 Trust and Safety Fee, and 20% commission, that is $10.89 in revenue. After the 1st rate cut in October, that same driving was worth an $11.66 fare, and $8.53 in revenue. Today, that very same driver is worth a $9.30 fare, and $6.64 in revenue.

But Travis, Uber always ignores the driver's expenses. They did so when they claimed NYC drivers were making $90k and San Francisco drivers were making $70k. The IRS in 2014 had a standard mileage rate of .56/mile. It's what the IRS determines to be a reasonable rate of expense using a vehicle for business. There's also a factor of dead miles. Extra miles on the car to get you to a location where you can expect a pickup, or miles to the pickup location, and miles driven to get to your next pickup. Many report driving a dead mile for every revenue miles. For this purpose, I was kind and used just 1 dead mile driven for every 2 revenue miles.

After calculating expenses Travis, my INCOME for very same ride for these three sets of rates is: $6.43; $4.07; $2.18. Income, the number that matters, the number that Uber ignores, is reduced 36.7% on the first cut and a cumulative 66% after 2 rate cuts. Even if a driver had an hour of calls back to back to back, they can not even earn above Florida's new 2015 minimum wage without surging fares. Travis, perhaps you can tell me what part of those $7/hr in income is that gratuity you keep insisting is built into the fare?

Travis, It's to the point where now Uber makes more money on an individual ride than I do&#8230;



Forced to accept less for a fare, and a lower profit margin for it. That's not very partner like of you Travis!


----------



## Uber Jax

Yet everyday on craigslist Travis, I still see these ads about all the money you can make Ubering. For some reason, (and despite English being a listed requirement of driving for Uber), the advertisements in Spanish says you can make 1.5 times more. It's earn $1000 when the ad is in English, and earn $1500 when it's in Spanish. Does Uber pay more for being bilingual in a bonus I have not yet heard about? Or does Uber believe Spanish speakers are more gullible? Or can deal with bigger disappointment? Or maybe you believe they work longer hours? Why the difference?



Travis, Even if I believe an UberX $20/hour in fares as noted on the craigslist ads, (I don't) and let's say that is based on 2 rides an hour (the precedent set by the Chicago example as justification for the drop). At 25 MPH, a very high average speed for this type of driving, it would yield 2 rides averaging 6 miles and 14.4 minutes in length each. Averaging near 50% occupancy rate is incredibly high in this business, but I'll continue with their example:

From the $20/hr:

$2.00 goes to Uber on the Trust and Safety Fee.

$3.60 goes to Uber on their commission.

That leaves $14.40 in Revenue and you might be feeling good about that.

But that's up to $10.08 in Expenses ($.56/mile and dead miles to revenue miles 1:2)

Just $4.32/hour in INCOME is left at their inflated fares example. Meanwhile Uber collected $5.60.

At the end of the day, you are just trading the equity in the car for some upfront cash.



Travis, It's clear Uber depends on bringing on drivers that do not understand how to do the math. It's why we lose features on the driver's dashboards that would help us understand our revenue, expenses, and income. It's why you keep advertising how much can be made in fares, but not in revenue and income. It's why you ignore driver's expenses when you report on how much they make&#8230;and then you push these subprime leases charging drivers over 20% interest on them while cutting rates all along. Those drivers have even higher operational expenses with their new cars and high interest rates. It's why you are a scumbag.

Travis, I know I was a little harsh, and called you a lot of names, but the gist of all this is: how about helping out the little guy who is the backbone of your empire, and offering what is still a very fair price to the customer. Your drivers want to work, they want to earn honestly, they want to provide good service. However, they system is now rigged against them. If it's not the horrid car financing deals that gets them, if its not the lack of insurance coverage for the driver that gets them, if its not the ridiculous rating system, if its not the authorities that get them for operating illegally, its your own dastardly low rates that's going to do them in. All while you smile and tell everyone how great everything is and roll in a fresh crop of drivers.

Travis, your best drivers are already leaving in droves now, and it might still be a little bit away, but eventually you'll burn through us all as we slowly realize this is not worth it as a minimum wage job pays better. As the quality of the driver and the ride continues to fall to conditions worse than those taxis you were beating into the ground, your customers will find another way to get from Point A to Point B.

Your writer is a driver on the Uber system in Miami on a part time basis. He provides open license to post this on your blog or news website when posted in its entirety. Any edits must be cleared with the author first. This is the just the 1st in a series of letters to Travis.

At this time, the author wishes to remain anonymous as criticism of Uber in a social space has had other drivers deactivated. He has not yet totally given up on Uber, and hopes they can right their wrongs, learn to treat its 'partners' with respect, and continue to drive on a part time basis. And if that does not work, he is ready to start work to beat Uber at its own game. Any media inquiries or requests for evidence to ensure I am indeed a driver may be made via the below contact details.

For questions and further comment, he can be reached at [email protected] or via direct message on Twitter at @UberDriverMiami


----------



## SmileBit199

Stop asking other people to look out for you. That's not how nature works. If Uber doesn't work for you, get off the road! it's that simple.

At a bare minimum, drive Lyft for Christ's sake.


----------



## Syd

Oscar Levant said:


> I share your many powerful sentiments, but I suppose Im' a foolish optimist, hoping someday Uber will have an epiphany and raise rates to $2 a mile,
> like it was so beautiful when Is started. The point, if I ever quit, I'm not going to burn any bridges on the way out, just in case I might want to return.
> Given your email to them, I think you just did, but, that is your perogative.


Exactly my thoughts never let emotions get the best of you. You should never,make a choice based off of initial response. Sending UBER such a letter of emotion is foolish.


----------



## Realityshark

SmileBit199 said:


> Stop asking other people to look out for you. That's not how nature works. If Uber doesn't work for you, get off the road! it's that simple.
> 
> At a bare minimum, drive Lyft for Christ's sake.


Stop telling other people on this site what to think, write, do or share. If you don't like their posts then ignore them. If he believes there is a chance that his letters to Travis might result in change, then it is his right to send the letter and see what happens. I've read your posts before... Why do you feel so compelled to tell other people what to say and think?


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Smilebit199 said: "Stop asking other people to look out for you. That's not how nature works. If Uber doesn't work for you, get off the road! it's that simple."

Realityshark wrote in reply to Smilebit199:


Realityshark said:


> Stop telling other people on this site what to think, write, do or share. If you don't like their posts then ignore them. If he believes there is a chance that his letters to Travis might result in change, then it is his right to send the letter and see what happens. I've read your posts before... Why do you feel so compelled to tell other people what to say and think?


Anyone else see the irony?


----------



## Uber Jax

SmileBit199 said:


> Stop asking other people to look out for you. That's not how nature works. If Uber doesn't work for you, get off the road! it's that simple.
> 
> At a bare minimum, drive Lyft for Christ's sake.


First off, I'm not asking anyone to look out for me ... I look out for myself!
Secondly, Uber, Now, Does NOT work for me! 
But, I won't get off the road! There ARE other alternatives ya know!


----------



## Uber Jax

Oscar Levant said:


> I share your many powerful sentiments, but I suppose Im' a foolish optimist, hoping someday Uber will have an epiphany and raise rates to $2 a mile,
> like it was so beautiful when Is started. The point, if I ever quit, I'm not going to burn any bridges on the way out, just in case I might want to return.
> Given your email to them, I think you just did, but, that is your perogative.


That's YOUR prerogative! Now I have mine as well ...

If any of you think that Uber will raise the rates back up to a decent, desirable Fare, and/or reduce or cap the number of drivers in our cities your just simply delusional. It will GET WORSE! ... NOT BETTER!  

Answer me this then ... 
How is or can Uber make this better for the driver? Better yet will they ever do it????


----------



## gregthedriver

**** Uber and lyft. There are no free rides in this world and definitely none in my Hyundai sonata for these motherf'ers


----------



## Uber Jax

Realityshark said:


> Stop telling other people on this site what to think, write, do or share. If you don't like their posts then ignore them. If he believes there is a chance that his letters to Travis might result in change, then it is his right to send the letter and see what happens. I've read your posts before... Why do you feel so compelled to tell other people what to say and think?


I have to agree here with Shark! 

We all will deal with it in many different ways! I just have the luxury to go about it this way because I don't NEED UBER ever to make a living. If I have to be the one to stand out and up and be the voice for the Driver Force then so be it.
I don't care, for what I have come to learn and find out about how Uber treats it's drivers and the practices it uses to use us!
I find them deplorable, inhumane, despicable, reprehensible, conniving, dirty and tactless and whatever else I can think of!
If there are those of you who like these kind of business practices then UBER is for YOU! make it work and let me know how that works out for ya after a few paychecks!

Until then I will continue to speak out and be an advocate for us Drivers in the way I see fit!
To me there are no bridges to burn cuz they are dead to me and I don't see the day that Uber will make that any different!
If the past history of their behavior doesn't make you understand that then you are the ones they want driving for them. I wish the best of luck and you are the ones I don't care to waste my time and energy on!

*Respectfully,
Uber Jax!*


----------



## gregthedriver

Uber Jax I'm with you bro. I do not give a fk about deactivation as I have already quit. I'd make more money with a cardboard sign on the sidewalk that says "uber driving lost me my rent money and savings I am starving" let's get some justice


----------



## Oscar Levant

You're probably right, but, like I said, I'm an eternal optimist


----------



## MikeB

SmileBit199 said:


> Stop asking other people to look out for you.


Stop telling other people what to do and they won't tell you where to go (to **** yourself).


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I am considering writing a review of this thread a la Joe Bob Briggs and his drive in movie reviews.

(Quantities not even approximate)

175 **** you s
403 gratuitous uses of nonsensical phrases
45 "I call BS "
691 Uber is evil/shitty/****ed up
3,206 - Uber does not care about (fill in the blank)

On top of this, in order to make all of these posts more succinct, I propose that for many standard phrases, just like the old prison joke, we use numbers instead of the actual phrases. (Possibilities above)

I invite recommendations on which numbers should go with which phrases.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am considering writing a review of this thread a la Joe Bob Briggs and his drive in movie reviews.
> 
> (Quantities not even approximate)
> 
> 175 **** you s
> 403 gratuitous uses of nonsensical phrases
> 45 "I call BS "
> 691 Uber is evil/shitty/****ed up
> 3,206 - Uber does not care about (fill in the blank)
> 
> On top of this, in order to make all of these posts more succinct, I propose that for many standard phrases, just like the old prison joke, we use numbers instead of the actual phrases. (Possibilities above)
> 
> I invite recommendations on which numbers should go with which phrases.


You left out Uber Jax started this never ending thread basically by being a whiner.
Why can't the moderator stop this train wreck?


----------



## Lou W

Got to go driving now, make big stacks. Tell the moderator, say hey to his snitch Uber Jax. Snitches end up in ditches, that's just the facts.
-Snoop Dog


----------



## Uber-Doober

gregthedriver said:


> Just filed my official ftc complaint


^^^
Well, good luck on that one, Greg. 
Any government agency including the FTC is so ponderously slow these days that I wouldn't expect any great response from them in the foreseeable future.
Not that any complaint re: Uber and possibly others is not without merit, but my experience is that unless really provoked by hundreds or possibly even thousands of complaints are received in order to light a fire under the ass of the FTC, they aren't really going to prioritize. 
These are all long, drawn out processes, just as are Class Actions which I was involved in against the airport shuttle company in L.A. and it took YEARS... and at the end of this process, I ultimately received a check in the mail for something like... under $200.00 if I remember correctly. 
And in the end, what do you get out of it? 
Recompense? No. 
Satisfaction? Maybe.... if you're one of those people that keeps up on the developments and fills out an occasional form that somebody sends you over the period of months or years. 
But don't expect to get anything back for all of your blood, sweat, tears, or Santander.


----------



## SmileBit199

Realityshark said:


> Stop telling other people on this site what to think, write, do or share. If you don't like their posts then ignore them. If he believes there is a chance that his letters to Travis might result in change, then it is his right to send the letter and see what happens. I've read your posts before... Why do you feel so compelled to tell other people what to say and think?


Stop brushing off time tested advice as if there's no value to it. People here are complaining for the sake of complaining and it's getting them nowhere, it's getting non complainers nowhere, and it's lowering the value of this message board.


----------



## UberRaleigh

i've always enjoyed reading Jax's stuff... 

personally, i would/will miss it


----------



## Realityshark

How is this thread still alive?


----------



## unter ling

Realityshark said:


> How is this thread still alive?


Not enough personal abuse yet, who wants to get the ball rolling?


----------



## Uber Jax

No wiiries everyone, I'm not going anywhere! I'm here for the long haul!


----------



## Uber Jax

Realityshark said:


> How is this thread still alive?


Cuz it's like the 8th wonder of the Uber World!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Cuz it's like the 8th wonder of the Uber World!


One thing about uber jax, he can really divide the members.

Admittedly there are times where he annoys the hell out me, but then sometimes he makes some worthwhile contributions, and from private conversations with him I have learnt he is not a bad person.

So whether we love him or hate him he does make life around here a little more interesting.

Plus there are members that annoy me a great deal more than jax, so keep up the pesky posts my friend


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> One thing about uber jax, he can really divide the members.
> 
> Admittedly there are times where he annoys the hell out me, but then sometimes he makes some worthwhile contributions, and from private conversations with him I have learnt he is not a bad person.
> 
> So whether we love him or hate him he does make life around here a little more interesting.
> 
> Plus there are members that annoy me a great deal more than jax, so keep up the pesky posts my friend


I think members divide themselves strictly by their own behavior and by their forum etiquette!

I annoy those who let me annoy them. I never take this all too seriously by letting someone ruin my day.
I speak my mind and I stand up for what I believe. I don't let anyone change me or what I post in a forum.
Generally speaking, I love how there are those members who I have never interacted with before. I have never spoken to them or made any comments with them in anyway, but yet they make their first post with me and they make it a personal attack or are rude, condescending, belligerent, mean, and just plain ignorant! These are the ones that better expect a battle to the end.

On the other hand, I have no problem with a good spirited debate or discussion about any topic. There is a lot to be learned from one another and when one gets in the way of that process by being ridiculous in their forum etiquette , then it serves no purpose and I will go toe to toe with them to expose their behavior!

Other than that I'm a pretty good guy and I'm easy goin. I've been through a lot in my business life and can handle most anything. That's why I don't let anyone ruin my day, I just laugh at them and happy they give me some free entertainment for the day! 
It's obvious that there are many more I tend to annoy versus the ones that I allow to annoy me because I'm better at getting back at them and under their skin! Point made! ... 

Bottom line, be civil and don't start no trouble and there won't be any trouble! It's not rocket science with me! 

I have enjoyed many personal messages from members here and when we are one on one there is never any problems!
But give some an audience in a popular thread and they seem to want that Crazy attention and be known for being a jerk!
They are the ones that bring all the attention to me and have gotten me noticed over my tenure here!

Just my observations on this matter!

*Have a Peaceful Evening! 
Uber Jax!*


----------



## Realityshark

Please let this thread die...Please!


----------



## Bart McCoy

what does let a thread die mean


----------



## jimsbox

Lee56 said:


> Ya you're doing way better then me buddy, I'm employed own my own company and an debt free. Lol


And you are so well to do that you Uber for the satisfaction of serving your fellow man? Get a life. People bragging about what they have are usually dreamers esp on blogs. What business do you own, lawn mowing, paper delivery?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I am just incredibly bored and want something to do. I can hop in my car and buzz around my neighborhood and people will give me money and will chat with me. It's a cure for boredom. It's not a way to make money. Yet I have been able to make enough money to make my car and insurance payment for 2 months. 

Tonight I found out from a happy pax that every Tuesday night there's a trivia contest at my local English restaurant. How on earth would I have found that out other than driving for Uber ?

I don't get out much.


----------



## UberHustla

This thread has had a longer shelf life than Jax's Uber career


----------



## unter ling

Yoda could have killed it off, or had the moderator put it out of its misery.


----------



## Uber Jax

UberHustla said:


> This thread has had a longer shelf life than Jax's Uber career


Just how does one commit murder to a thread? 
If you know the answer let me know cuz there are some in here that should have never been born! 

I just happen to have a few secret preservatives in my long lasting ripe ol thread!  
Staying power and stamina has always been in my modus operandi ...


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Just how does one commit murder to a thread?
> If you know the answer let me know cuz there are some in here that should have never been born!
> 
> I just happen to have a few secret preservatives in my long lasting ripe ol thread!
> Staying power and stamina has always been in my modus operandi ...


Would it be murder or a mercy killing?


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Would it be murder or a mercy killing?


That depends on which side of the gun your standing on!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> That depends on which side of the gun your standing on!


But doesnt this thread need to die?


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> But doesnt this thread need to die?


Nothing NEEDs to ever die till it's time is up! Apparently, this time is not up just yet ... .
However, it's dying a slow death now ... 
Maybe it can be revived when Uber Raises it's rate back up! ... Ahhh, never mind, it's never gunna happen so we might as well prepare for a decent burial!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber Jax said:


> Nothing NEEDs to ever die till it's time is up! Apparently, this time is not up just yet ... .
> However, it's dying a slow death now ...
> Maybe it can be revived when Uber Raises it's rate back up! ... Ahhh, never mind, it's never gunna happen so we might as well prepare for a decent burial!


Go look for a job !


----------



## Uber Jax

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Go look for a job !


Thanks to Uber, I have one now! ...
I'm a full time poster just to come in here and annoy YOU!


----------



## unter ling

I think the corpse may be twitching. Is it alive again?


----------



## 3MATX

I'm doing this until I get deactivated.








Every passenger gets one and an earful from me about ubers shaddy practices.


----------



## jimsbox

3MATX said:


> I'm doing this until I get deactivated.
> View attachment 3706
> 
> Every passenger gets one and an earful from me about ubers shaddy practices.


It won't be long, the clock is ticking.


----------



## MikeB

jimsbox said:


> It won't be long, the clock is ticking.


Any bets as to how long will it take?


----------



## 3MATX

It's going on 6 days now. Last week I still got 90% 5 stars. I'm not being a dick to them. I'm simply telling them what the situation actually is, not the utopia that ubers PR team cooks up.


----------



## SmileBit199

I just got paid 579.65 dollars by Uber for working this week. I probably spent just under $100 dollars in gas for my little Ford Focus. 

Thanks Uber!


----------



## SuperDuperUber

SmileBit199 said:


> I just got paid 579.65 dollars by Uber for working this week. I probably spent just under $100 dollars in gas for my little Ford Focus.
> 
> Thanks Uber!


Enjoy it! Once rates go to .75 a mile in your area, I don't think you'll be praising Uber then.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Worcester Sauce said:


> So as not to appear intransigent, I will consider it, out of respect for Chi1cabby. However, I will not do so unilaterally. "Uber-Jax" must also acknowledge his own complicity in exacerbating this "drawn out mud slinging contest" by deleting/acknowledging his own inflammatory, self-aggrandizing pontifications. Fair is fair. If his "resignation letter" is to be taken seriously, then it must be perceived as coming from a person of serious character. His move....





Worcester Sauce said:


> Shakespeare!! Salient and profound....I am highly impressed...really. That might be, No it IS, the best come-back line that I have ever read....anywhere. Simply brilliant.


POST # 11 / Worcester Sauce: □ □ □ Just tried
to PM/"Start a Conversation" with you, but
Forum Software wouldn't permit. WTF?
Then I looked up TopTen Members ... and
your details were a No Show. WTF!?!
I CAN'T be the only one that is 
shocked and discouraged.
P...L...E...A...S...E.......A...D...V...I...S...E


----------



## newsboy559

Lee56 said:


> Ohhhh your so witty and flamboyant it's halarious. That's nice way saying your gayer then a $2 bill. We're you able to log on tonight on the partner app to get rides? NO YOU WERE not.you were sidelined tell you got a compliant car. Laid off, fired, let go, it's all the same.


Dude, get your euphamisms right. The saying goes... As queer as a three dollar bill. You see, there is no such thing as a three dollar bill. That's why it's so "queer." There is such a thing as a 2 dollar bill, so that's not very queer. LOL


----------



## SmileBit199

SuperDuperUber said:


> Enjoy it! Once rates go to .75 a mile in your area, I don't think you'll be praising Uber then.


Yeah, I'm not an idiot. I'm not driving at .70 cents a mile. You're not going to hear me complain about it though.


----------



## corpsman2012

Lol!!! you cant fire me! I quit!


----------



## Lou W

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11 / Worcester Sauce: □ □ □ Just tried
> to PM/"Start a Conversation" with you, but
> Forum Software wouldn't permit. WTF?
> Then I looked up TopTen Members ... and
> your details were a No Show. WTF!?!
> I CAN'T be the only one that is
> shocked and discouraged.
> P...L...E...A...S...E.......A...D...V...I...S...E


Looks like dbag Uber Jax reported him and got him deactivated. He did the same thing to me, I got a warning from the moderator. "Several warnings will lead to being removed from the forum. We hope you can tone it back a bit going forward." Such a little ****.


----------



## The_Nerd

3MATX said:


> I'm doing this until I get deactivated.
> View attachment 3706
> 
> Every passenger gets one and an earful from me about ubers shaddy practices.


3MATX, it's a noble attempt, I guess... but you'll want to clean up the grammar and spelling if you want to be taken seriously. And strike the bulletpoint about not being insured as a passenger--you'll only chase customers from the industry.


----------



## UrbanFisherman

http://www.atlantaintownpaper.com/2...ers-protest-marta-mlk-schedule-trees-atlanta/


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11 / Worcester Sauce: □ □ □ Just tried
> to PM/"Start a Conversation" with you, but
> Forum Software wouldn't permit. WTF?
> Then I looked up TopTen Members ... and
> your details were a No Show. WTF!?!
> I CAN'T be the only one that is
> shocked and discouraged.
> P...L...E...A...S...E.......A...D...V...I...S...E


I was suspended by the forum moderators for one week due to an inappropriate exchange with Uber Jax.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lou W said:


> Looks like dbag Uber Jax reported him and got him deactivated. He did the same thing to me, I got a warning from the moderator. "Several warnings will lead to being removed from the forum. We hope you can tone it back a bit going forward." Such a little ****.


You are correct! I was suspended from the forum for a week due to an inappropriate response to Uber Jax.


----------



## scrurbscrud

3MATX said:


> I'm doing this until I get deactivated.
> View attachment 3706
> 
> Every passenger gets one and an earful from me about ubers shaddy practices.


You should have ran spell check on yer doc.

And fwiw, if Uber felt like making you spent a few grand in court costs for doing the flyer, and they could because you've already agree in writing NOT to do such things so you are possibly in violation of your written agreement with them. I won't bother digging out the fine print and I doubt Uber would bother with picking you off, but it's not good to stick your neck out in any potential lawsuit kinda stuff as a general rule of survival.

You're better off to just go APP OFF and leave it at that.


----------



## Rafal

I emailed Uber with same concerns. Need to find a new gig soon.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Lou W said:


> Looks like dbag Uber Jax reported him and got him deactivated. He did the same thing to me, I got a warning from the moderator. "Several warnings will lead to being removed from the forum. We hope you can tone it back a bit going forward." Such a little ****.


...it would appear that (in the opinion of the moderators), I must have crossed the line from candidly expressing my opinion of Uber Jax's post(s) to the point of being interpreted as a "personal attack". Be that as it may.....I was kicked off the forum for a week.


----------



## Jaye15

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who needs to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting.  Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


Exactly right!!!


----------



## ubershiza

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who needs to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


Thanks for sharing


----------



## frndthDuvel

Raquel said:


> There's not much we could do..as I and many others illustrated last night..there are just as many drivers on the road after the rate cut..as ever..
> 
> It seems evident..that uber bet right.. they won't lose a beat cutting rates..
> 
> It goes to show some would continue to drive for uber..no matter what the rate is..


I think a more accurate picture will be after the guarantees are gone. And gas has gone back up .50 a gallon.


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> Its seems my posts have been deleted anyway, so it doesnt matter.


I wish I would have gotten a chance to see them.


----------



## Lidman

Lee56 said:


> you can't handle a debate or any one who disagrees with you so you report then like a snitch.


It's good to see that there are some that feel snitching is bad karma.


----------



## Lidman

Uberjax was quite the character! I wonder what had become of him. Maybe a insurance agent for Liberty Mutual? Transporting Yoohoo chocolate drinks from NYC to upstate, a scouting manager from the NY Mets AAA farm system, A limo driver for this company in Austin TX, 
It would be nice if he made a cameo appearance and let us know how he's doing. Hopefully he didn't become an uber representative.


----------



## unter ling

Lidman said:


> Uberjax was quite the character! I wonder what had become of him. Maybe a insurance agent for Liberty Mutual? Transporting Yoohoo chocolate drinks from NYC to upstate, a scouting manager from the NY Mets AAA farm system, A limo driver for this company in Austin TX,
> It would be nice if he made a cameo appearance and let us know how he's doing. Hopefully he didn't become an uber representative.


do you think his mum has let him out of the basement?

yuk Its reminging me of the movie bad boy bubby


----------



## Lidman

Raquel said:


> Uberjax..from reading your other posts...it seems you were the biggest uber brown noser here.. until they shut you out, and showed you that you weren't the special snowflake you thought you were..
> 
> Your post here..seems like the ramblings of a disgruntled/heartbroken..ex-lover.


That's funny "the special snowflake"


----------



## secretadmirer

A year later, we can only hope that maybe the "uberjax" went on to become a flight atttendent for jet blue airlines, and perhaps eventually "uber airlines".


----------



## secretadmirer

A year later, we can only hope that maybe the "uberjax" went on to become a flight atttendent for jet blue airlines, and perhaps eventually "uber airlines".


----------



## mark edwards

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who needs to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ





Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who needs to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Uberjax was a legend in his own mind.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Realityshark said:


> How is this thread still alive?


Hanging by a thread.


----------



## Realityshark

ChortlingCrison said:


> Hanging by a thread.


Blast from the past.


----------



## ubershiza

frndthDuvel said:


> I think a more accurate picture will be after the guarantees are gone. And gas has gone back up .50 a gallon.


I think it's more like the reality has set in. A destroyed car and just enough money left in pocket to buy select dollar menu items that it was time to quit. PS corporate headquarters sends it's thanks for being a loyal partner. #Uberscrewd


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I think the uberjax has left quite a legacy here. He could predict what was going to happen down the road.


----------



## UberDude2

Please, just let this one die peacefully...


----------



## ChortlingCrison

UberDude2 said:


> Please, just let this one die peacefully...


It already did. But it is now reincarnated.


----------



## Realityshark

UberJax has risen!


----------



## Realityshark

Hail UberJax,

For he is the annointed, chosen one who will deliver us all from the demonic, evil, menacing illuminati conspired facists we all know to be Uber.


----------



## KMANDERSON

SCdave said:


> Uber Jax...the only problem is that the CSR who reads this will probably be let go next month for an off-shore worker in another part of the world. Hope things work out well for you...one door closes and another will open for you.


He emailed somebody in India making 30 dollars a week.


----------



## secretadmirer

Long live the uberjax!!!!


----------



## MrsUberJax

Please don't speak ill of the dead.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Mr UberJax! I think your spouse misses you dearly.


----------



## SuckA

It seems Uber will hire just about anyone to drive their customers around.
It's becoming the norm to hear Uber's name come up in the nightly news just about every time I tune in!
Uber driver shoots...Uber driver rapes.....Uber driver found....


----------



## ChortlingCrison

SuckA said:


> It seems Uber will hire just about anyone to drive their customers around.
> It's becoming the norm to hear Uber's name come up in the news just about every time I tune in!


Well it can't get any worse then murder. Instead of going postal, they go uber instead.


----------



## SuckA

Hahahahahaha!! Watch it become the new slang word for "losing it!"


----------



## UberHammer

ChortlingCrison said:


> Mr UberJax! I think your spouse misses you dearly.


That's alright... she can just do a u-turn and take another shot at hitting him.


----------



## Lou W

Jville miss dat Cadallac.


----------



## jodie

He went uber on me!!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I used to get the uberjax and actionjax mixed up.


----------



## Greguzzi

ChortlingCrison said:


> I used to get the uberjax and actionjax mixed up.


How could you confuse a sane human with an Ubertool?


----------



## observer

ChortlingCrison said:


> I used to get the uberjax and actionjax mixed up.


Since UberJax has been gone for almost a year and a half, and you've only been a member for about three months.....

How could you get them mixed up?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

observer said:


> Since UberJax has been gone for almost a year and a half, and you've only been a member for about three months.....
> 
> How could you get them mixed up?


 I guess it's the uberjax's legacy. His ghost roams the forums.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

We need more members like the uberjax, scrubs, 20yearingdriving etc.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

^^^ yeah, miss those guys.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

^^^ not at all; but you're still here.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Didn't anybody miss me? No, come to think of it, don't answer that.


----------



## UberHammer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Didn't anybody miss me? No, come to think of it, don't answer that.


You left?


----------



## scrurbscrud

ChortlingCrison said:


> We need more members like the uberjax, scrubs, 20yearingdriving etc.


I officially hung up my Uber/Lyft spurs for lack of profit. zzzzz

Could care less what happens to either company. Anyone willing to work for what they pay deserves no sympathy either, particularly my own sorry hide for entertaining these societal manipulators as long as I did. Still take advantage as a "pax" and I TIP WELL cause I know how bad it really is for drivers and I appreciate having them on call, when needed.

Bottom line reason? Waste of time, no money for me. Not that the no net money should surprise any driver. Clocked over 30 grand gross in 2015 (don't remember exact numbers, doesn't matter much when there's no taxable net.) This year? Not much. Lost interest earlier this year to the point of saying* screw this.
*
Just thought I'd update, for kicks n grins.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Sacto Burbs said:


> What am I? Chopped liver?


Welcome back! Do you still offer that protection to newbies?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

scrurbscrud said:


> I officially hung up my Uber/Lyft spurs for lack of profit. zzzzz
> 
> Could care less what happens to either company. Anyone willing to work for what they pay deserves no sympathy either, particularly my own sorry hide for entertaining these societal manipulators as long as I did. Still take advantage as a "pax" and I TIP WELL cause I know how bad it really is for drivers and I appreciate having them on call, when needed.
> 
> Bottom line reason? Waste of time, no money for me. Not that the no net money should surprise any driver. Clocked over 30 grand gross in 2015 (don't remember exact numbers, doesn't matter much when there's no taxable net.) This year? Not much. Lost interest earlier this year to the point of saying* screw this.
> *
> Just thought I'd update, for kicks n grins.


Nice to see the scrubber with hammer and sacto.


----------



## Lou W

Getting the old band back together.


----------



## iUBERdc

UberRey said:


> I am not terminating my driver account. Instead, I, and a few of my disgruntled cohorts, are going to hit up the several college campuses in our area and carpet bomb the area with our Uber codes for free rides. None of us will drive for Uber again, but we will swamp the remaining penny drivers with as many low paying gigs as humanly possible until it is burned into their skulls that driving for Uber is completely unprofitable. Plus we should get a crap ton of referral bonuses.


What would be the best way to spend the last few days driving on the app trying to screw UBER as much as possible? I want to go down in flames once I get a good job finally! Just spend a few days ruining UBER and getting a good laugh!


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber Jax said:


> I am officially done! I am going out on my own terms and I have spoken my mind!
> 
> Your comments are welcome ...
> 
> To:*Uber Partner Support
> 
> Today at 7:40 PM*
> 
> Jax Partners and Uber,
> 
> *This letter is to inform you effective immediately that I am terminating out partner agreement!*
> 
> This is due to several factors that I have learned and experienced during my tenure with driving for Uber and the Partners of Jax. I have learned that Uber does not conduct itself as a partner in any way shape, fashion, or form. To begin with, there is too much unorganized CSR's and Operations Managers who don't have any communication between them. I got many different answers from the very same questions multiple times. There are way too many lies being told about income and whatnot. We call it UberSpeak which is short for B.S. .. I for one am not stupid and to have my intelligence insulted on a daily basis is comical at best. I can't believe you all even believe all your own B.S. you put out.
> 
> We drivers are now seeing the light come into focus very fast and hard. Your latest 48 city rate cut was the straw that broke the camels back. More rides equals more money, what a crock of shit! Our expenses don't ever change and we now have to have twice as many rides to make the same money before the rate cuts. But yet twice the expense in order to do it! We also now have to fight it out with a very saturated diver market here in Jax. No freakin possible way to make any money! Again, you did all this with no warnings to anyone. Then force us the driver to accept it on the driver app before being able to get any pings or get logged on. Your tactics are low, bullish and personally reprehensible to the ones that make this all work .. Your Driver base!
> 
> I'm telling you here and now get ready to reap what you sow!
> 
> After the New Years Eve fiasco and then these rate cuts all drivers can see that Uber does not care one iota about them no matter how good you are or even if you have a 5* rating after 400 trips made! None of that matters. Who is really getting screwed is the drivers who either leased or went out and took on an additional car payment just to drive for Uber! I was faced with that and I would never do it. How could I ever recoup that money?
> 
> Doesn't this bother any of you at Uber? Like your moral and philosophical fibers in your human being of a body? If not you need to go get checked out at your local technology depot cuz your simply not human. Drivers are now organizing and will revolt simply because of the attitude and the screwing over that Uber does without any remorse, care or understanding from the drivers part. You won't listen to the heartbeat of us drivers and for that, if you don't care then we don't care!
> 
> I knew this day was coming so I personally planned for it from the very beginning. I am now screwing Uber over in ways you or anyone else doesn't even know about. That's because I have been in business long enough to know how to do such things. I don't trust Uber now and nor does any of your driver base.
> 
> Uber is and has dug it's own grave. Your ignorant to the plight of the driver and their families. Just put yourself in our situation ... ask yourselves would you take this treatment and would you even continue to do it?
> 
> There was never any need to cut rates. Nobody once ever complained about that. What's wrong with you people? Is Uber hemorrhaging cash? Are they needing a fire sale so to speak to raise more quick and instant cash?
> 
> This certainly makes no Phucking sense at all. Let alone you put these cuts all on the driver but yet you don't touch Uber side on the commissions, you don't make any cut there. That is soooo wrong! I hope you see over 50% and more of the driver force quit, go to Lyft or whoever else is the competition. Your doing this to yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry if I have to be the one to tell you this, but I have a beat on the feelings of most drivers. You need to wake up because the backlash is just beginning and now it will be more internal than ever! Drivers are now out to screw Uber any way possible by taking all the cash rides that can from Uber!
> 
> Anyway, I got a little long winded on just the tip of the iceberg (if you only knew). There are many more issues but I will digress for now.
> 
> These are just some of the reasons I wish to terminate effective immediately my so called partnership with Uber!
> 
> I have to say from any of the companies I have run or have ever seen Uber is the Phucking Worst to work for! Really despicable practices that you engage in and it should be illegal ... Just keep paying off who needs to be and keep doing what your doing cuz your going to keep getting what your getting. Hope you all enjoy fighting all these battles everyday cuz I'm done!! and I no longer have to fight with you!
> 
> Just my take on this ...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> DJ


RESOLVED !


----------



## iUBERdc

tohunt4me said:


> RESOLVED !


Yea, the incompetent overseas CDR definitely won't read his email. He should just drive for a few more days and just **** shit up. Get a good laugh and make some cash while screwing UBER over.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I think the uberjax will eventually resurface.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

tohunt4me said:


> RESOLVED !


Resolved indeed!


----------

